# Криминальные истории



## vev (14 Янв 2022)

Вот только что коллеги рассказали очередную историю о криминалитета в музыкальных кругах...
На днях из Гнесинки украли десяток аккордеонов/баянов... Бизнес принимает оптовые масштабы: сначала Лавров, теперь студент-пятикурсник...
Куда мир катится?...










Аккордеон за 900 тыс рублей украли у студента в Гнесинке


Устанавливаются обстоятельства кражи аккордеона стоимостью 900 тыс. рублей, которая произошла в Российской академии музыки им. Гнесиных, сообщили РИАМО в пресс-службе ГУ МВД России по...




news.rambler.ru












Мужчина заявил полиции о краже аккордеона за 900 тыс. руб. в «Гнесинке» в центре Москвы


Полиция проверяет информацию о краже аккордеона в столичной музыкальной школе, сообщили Агентству городских новостей «Москва» в пресс-службе Главного управления МВД России по городу. Как рассказали в ведомстве, 13 января в ОВД «Арбат» поступила информация о хищении личного имущества на ул...




www.mskagency.ru


----------



## globus (15 Янв 2022)

Подумаешь, вон у Ксении Сидоровой в Лондоне аккордеон украли, прямо из стен консерватории))


----------



## vev (15 Янв 2022)

А Гнесинка чем хуже?


----------



## globus (15 Янв 2022)

Ну вот, теперь не хуже))


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2022)

Продолжение









Yandex


Finds everything



ren-tv.turbopages.org


----------



## vev (26 Янв 2022)

Други! Теперь я наконец-то узнал, к какому классу инструментов относятся баян и аккордеон!

*Это - "коробчатые музыкальные инструменты сильфонного типа"*



https://ruspioner.ru/sobranie/m/single/9169



Студент Гнесинки незаметно крал из академии музыкальные инструменты. Потому что очень любит баяны и аккордеоны


Так из кабинета исчезли аккордеон за 900 тысяч рублей, баян «Юпитер» за 511 тыс. рублей, баян «Юпитер-Люкс» за 650 тыс. рублей и еще один «Юпитер» за 350 тыс. рублей


Из Российской академии музыки имени Гнесиных исчезли баяны и аккордеоны. В краже музыкальных инструментов заподозрили студента.

Ценителя музыкальных инструментов выследили по камерам и задержали на Арбате. В ходе обыска его жилья правоохранители обнаружили похищенный аккордеон за 900 тыс. рублей. Сейчас сотрудники полиции проверяют причастность музыканта к другим похожим кражам, начавшимся с конца декабря, а сам подозреваемый находится под подпиской о невыезде. Известно, что из кабинета в Гнесинке также украли баян марки «Юпитер» за 511 тыс. рублей (принадлежит академии), баян «Юпитер-Люкс» за 650 тыс. рублей, «Юпитер» за 350 тыс. рублей и другие инструменты.

*Как сообщает ТГ BAZA, 25-летний Михаил обучается в академии и преподает в одной из музыкальных школ. Он специализируется на коробчатых музыкальных инструментах сильфонного типа, а также является лауреатом всероссийских и международных конкурсов.*

«Он так сильно любит баяны и аккордеоны, что за несколько недель вынес из Гнесинки восемь музыкальных инструментов больше чем на три миллиона рублей. Инструменты эти очень дорогие: чтобы собрать коллекцию, нужно сильно постараться. Ну либо же пойти на преступление, что и выбрал наш герой», — говорится в сообщении издания.

После предъявленных обвинений студента отчислили из вуза. Теперь ему грозит «большой срок» за кражу в особо крупном размере.


----------



## MAN (26 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Други! Теперь я наконец-то узнал, к какому классу инструментов относятся баян и аккордеон!
> 
> *Это - "коробчатые музыкальные инструменты сильфонного типа"*


Ну вот, слава богу всё и разрешилось благополучно ко всеобщему удовлетворению. Теперь уж, я надеюсь, никаких споров и разногласий по поводу гармоник и гармоней между нами быть не может. Новое, современное название чрезвычайно изящно, весьма лаконично и вместе с тем наиболее точно и полно отражает конструктивную особенность, отличающую инструменты именно этого вида от всех прочих.   

А парень за любовь свою страдать теперь будет. Ну просто как в песне:
_Зачем вы, мальчики,
Баяны любите?
Одни страдания
От той любви!  _


----------



## kep (26 Янв 2022)

Да вроде бы мы уже обтаптывали все эти термины: просто нет нормального перевода общепринятых терминов. Определение спёрнуто из Вики:
*Аккордеоны* (от немецкого _Akkordeon_, от _Akkord_ — «музыкальный аккорд, согласие звуков») — семейство *коробчатых* музыкальных инструментов *сильфонного *типа (созданных на основе свободного язычка), также именуемые как *концертные ручные гармоники*.
Сравните с английским текстом:
*Accordions* (from 19th-century German _Akkordeon_, from _Akkord_—"musical chord, concord of sounds")[1] are a family of *box-shaped* musical instruments of the bellows-driven free-reed *aerophone *type, colloquially referred to as a *squeezebox*.

Как в том анеке: "Ну нету у меня концертной ручной гармоники сквизбокса, ну нету!"


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Да вроде бы мы уже обтаптывали все эти термины: просто нет нормального перевода общепринятых терминов. Определение спёрнуто из Вики:
> *Аккордеоны* (от немецкого _Akkordeon_, от _Akkord_ — «музыкальный аккорд, согласие звуков») — семейство *коробчатых* музыкальных инструментов *сильфонного *типа (созданных на основе свободного язычка), также именуемые как *концертные ручные гармоники*.
> Сравните с английским текстом:
> *Accordions* (from 19th-century German _Akkordeon_, from _Akkord_—"musical chord, concord of sounds")[1] are a family of *box-shaped* musical instruments of the bellows-driven free-reed *aerophone *type, colloquially referred to as a *squeezebox*.
> ...


Действительно, казусы перевода, кто-то воспринимает как истину, не вникая в суть. Печально))


----------



## MAN (27 Янв 2022)

Я вот и говорил всю дорогу, что "гармонь" это только казус перевода, а не какой то отдельный подвид среди "коробчатых сильфонных сжимательных ящиков"  , а мне, мало того что не вникая в суть, так ещё и не давая при этом точного и однозначного определения, почему-то хором тут твердили обратное.


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Я вот и говорил всю дорогу, что "гармонь" это только казус перевода


В частном случае - да, но дьявол в деталях. Например, английский вариант говорит о германском происхождении термина "аккордеон", а немецкий - отнюдь.
Das *Akkordeon* (von französisch _accordéon_)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Я вот и говорил всю дорогу, что "гармонь" это только казус перевода, а не какой то отдельный подвид среди "коробчатых сильфонных сжимательных ящиков"  , а мне, мало того что не вникая в суть, так ещё и не давая при этом точного и однозначного определения, почему-то хором тут твердили обратное.


Имханицкий считает,что гармоника - ГРУППА инструментов, где источником звука является металлическая пластина, проскакивающая в проеме под воздействием струи воздуха. 
Гармонь, по его мнению, - один из множества музыкальных инструментов, входящих в эту группу под названием "гармоника". 

Мне близка позиция профессора Имханицкого.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> В частном случае - да, но дьявол в деталях. Например, английский вариант говорит о германском происхождении термина "аккордеон", а немецкий - отнюдь.
> Das *Akkordeon* (von französisch_accordéon_)


Мы же помним о патенте Кирила Демиана, который первым запатентовал инструмент с названием "accordion".


----------



## MAN (28 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Гармонь, по его (профессора Имханицкого) мнению, - один из множества музыкальных инструментов, входящих в эту группу под названием "гармоника".
> Мне близка позиция профессора Имханицкого.


Уважаемый Игорь, может быть на этот раз вы укажете где же именно он обнародовал это своё мнение и чем обосновал? То, что это ваша позиция давно понятно, насчёт Имханицкого, увы, сомнения одолевают. Очень хочется их развеять, прочтя соответствующие строки в первоисточнике. Или Михаил Иосифович сообщил вам своё мнение о гармони приватно?


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2022)

MAN

У нас получается как у у Филатова:

"Где бы что ни говорили, все равно сведет на баб"

Молодое дарование крало только аккордеоны и баяны. Гармошки не пострадали! Так что можно расслабиться, забыть про Имахницкого и терминологические тонкости. Помним только про сильфонный тип коробчатого инструмента


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Уважаемый Игорь, может быть на этот раз вы укажете где же именно он обнародовал это своё мнение и чем обосновал? То, что это ваша позиция давно понятно, насчёт Имханицкого, увы, сомнения одолевают. Очень хочется их развеять, прочтя соответствующие строки в первоисточнике. Или Михаил Иосифович сообщил вам своё мнение о гармони приватно?


М.И.Имханицкий. История исполнительства на русских народных инструментах. - Москва, 2018, с.186

По поводу Вашей иронии получается - Вы правы!)) Вроде как в книге, а вроде и лично


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Имханицкий считает,что гармоника - ГРУППА инструментов, где источником звука является металлическая пластина, проскакивающая в проеме под воздействием струи воздуха.
> Гармонь, по его мнению, - один из множества музыкальных инструментов, входящих в эту группу под названием "гармоника".
> 
> Мне близка позиция профессора Имханицкого.


Насколько я понимаю, уважаемый профессор следует системе Хорнбостеля — Закса. Подробности - здесь.


----------



## MAN (29 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> М.И.Имханицкий. История исполнительства на русских народных инструментах. - Москва, 2018, с.186


Большое спасибо вам, Игорь, за подсказку. Пособие это мне было знакомо и прежде, но в издании 2006 года, мне как-то не пришло в голову что оно могло за эти годы быть переизданным в новой редакции. Вот что, как оказалось, пишет профессор в новом издании на стр. 187 непосредственно после определения терминов "баян" и аккордеон" (стр.186): 


> _Название же фольклорного диатонического инструмента с простейшим диатоническим басо-аккордовым аккомпанементом из нескольких гармонических функций и обычно диатонической одно- или двухрядной правой клавиатурой должно быть аналогичным наименованию в народе - гармонь._



Отсюда следует, что вот этот инструмент




называют гармонью, а исполнителей на нём гармонистами ошибочно. По Имханицкому это однозначно аккордеон.
Ну и знаменитая поэма А.Т. Твардовского также нуждается в небольшой правке:
_Только взял боец трёхрядку,
Сразу видно - гармонист баянист_!
И ещё остаётся неясным как же следует правильно называть диатонические гармоники с тремя и более рядами кнопок в правой клавиатуре и неполным набором басов и аккордов в левой, вот такие например:




ведь они, в соответствии с определениями профессора, не могут быть отнесены ни к баянам (а тем паче аккордеонам), ни к гармоням.
Впрочем в его определении используется очень удобное слово "обычно", что оставляет возможность считать "петроградку" гармонью, просто необычной.  

P .S. Наверное я всё-таки ужасно тупой, что никак не могу до конца разобраться в таких простых вопросах.


----------



## MAN (29 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Молодое дарование крало только аккордеоны и баяны. Гармошки не пострадали! Так что можно расслабиться, забыть про Имахницкого и терминологические тонкости.


Да я бы и расслабился и забыл, и забил, и "на баб" всё не сводил, но люблю я их - вот беда-то какая. Гармони я имею в виду. А выходит, что люблю сам не знаю что, попробуй тут расслабься.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Впрочем в его определении используется очень удобное слово "обычно", что оставляет возможность считать "петроградку" гармонью, просто необычной.


Вот видите, Вы сами на все отвечаете))).
Если серьёзно, мне думается, что процесс эволюции музыкальных инструментов - плавный процесс. На пути от гармони к баяну были придуманы и существовали инструменты, имеющие черты как первых, так и вторых, как приведенные Вами примеры. Своего рода - переходные модели. Косвенным подтверждением этому может быть особенность появления и распространения гармоник в России: они ПРИСПОСАБЛИВАЛИСЬ к особенностям фольклора той или иной местности. Так, например, близ города Ливны в народе были популярны "страдания", певшиеся на широком дыхании, так гармонь "ливенка" получила длинный мех (порядка 30 борин, если память не изменяет) и т.д. 
Так в Кавказской гармони для отражения местного фольклора диатонического строя не хватало, поэтому на Кавказе получил большее распространение вариант гармони с хроматическим строем в правой. Кстати сказать, в одной из веток, где уже поднимался этот вопрос, уважаемый коллега прилагал фото Кавказской гармони также с хроматической правой клавиатурой фортепианного типа, НО в левой руке не было аккордов, а были круглые кнопки, расположенные в последовательности клавиш фортепиано и издававшие по одному звуку (не аккорды). Видите, и Кавказская гармонь многовариантна.

Мне лично процесс эволюции музыкальных инструментов напоминает движение реки, где много течений, ответвлений, развилок и слияний. Какие-то разновидности инструментов становятся популярными, получают дальнейшее развитие, а какие-то тонут, уходя на дно реки, в небытие времени. 
Мы же не играем сейчас на гармониках "левая по правой" в комплекте с ногофоном, выпускаемых в начале 20 века фабрикой братьев Киселевых)).Так из гармони, в процессе плавной эволюции, путем проб и ошибок, путем создания переходных вариантов и появились разновидность ( и не одна), впоследствии получившая название "баян" и широкое распространение, как наиболее удачный вариант из ранее существовавших.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Янв 2022)

Дополню, что в качестве переходных моделей от гармони к баяну можно привести в пример 1 оркестр хроматических гармоник Белобородова. Там тоже инструменты с хроматическим строем в правой (как на баяне) имели неполный набор басо- аккордового аккомпанемента в левой, как на гармони.


----------



## MAN (29 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> На пути от гармони к баяну были придуманы и существовали инструменты, имеющие черты как первых, так и вторых, как приведенные Вами примеры. Своего рода - переходные модели.


Ладно, не утруждайте себя понапрасну, я же отлично понимаю, что честного определения названия "гармонь" (очевидно, что только оно способно удовлетворительно и исчерпывающе ответить на вопрос, какие инструменты нас призывают считать таковыми и зачем понадобилось это название стараться сделать каким-то обособленным, перечеркнув абсолютно естественный знак равенства между понятиями гармонь и гармоника, никакие за уши притянутые "учёные" толкования тут не помогут) мне никакими клещами ни из кого тут не вытянуть. И тем более не найти его в публикациях музыковедов. 
Можно конечно последовать совету Евгения и расслабиться, но вот вы, Игорь, в одной из соседних веток недавно объявили, что вы за правду. Так вот и я, представьте, тоже. Не люблю я когда не договаривают, увиливают, подсовывают второстепенное, замалчивая главное, а также игнорируют исторические факты, не вписывающиеся в принятую концепцию. Даже если делают это неосознанно. С гармонью, к сожалению, получается именно так.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Ладно, не утруждайте себя понапрасну, я же отлично понимаю, что честного определения названия "гармонь" (очевидно, что только оно способно удовлетворительно и исчерпывающе ответить на вопрос, какие инструменты нас призывают считать таковыми и зачем понадобилось это название стараться сделать каким-то обособленным, перечеркнув абсолютно естественный знак равенства между понятиями гармонь и гармоника, никакие за уши притянутые "учёные" толкования тут не помогут) мне никакими клещами ни из кого тут не вытянуть. И тем более не найти его в публикациях музыковедов.
> Можно конечно последовать совету Евгения и расслабиться, но вот вы, Игорь, в одной из соседних веток недавно объявили, что вы за правду. Так вот и я, представьте, тоже. Не люблю я когда не договаривают, увиливают, подсовывают второстепенное, замалчивая главное, а также игнорируют исторические факты, не вписывающиеся в принятую концепцию. Даже если делают это неосознанно. С гармонью, к сожалению, получается именно так.


Хорошо, что мы с Вами оба за правду. Это радует)).
Я думаю, что любое определение априори описывает большинство случаев из всех возможных. И ни одно определение не может описать все случаи без исключения. Обязательно найдутся, случаи (факты, музыкальные инструменты - неважно), не подпадающие под данное определение. Всегда будут исключения из правил. Возьмите, к примеру русский язык, почти в каждом правиле исключения. Также и систематизации народных инструментов. Вы ищете формулу, описывающую все без исключения случаи. Примерами - исключениями / переходными моделями, если позволите, вы ставите под сомнение в целом обоснованное и логичное правило, описывающее большинство случаев (в нашем случае инструментов). Разочарую, Вас, коллега, определения, описывающего ВСЕ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ виды гармони не существует в природе. Всегда будут гармони - исключения, выбивающиеся за рамки. Увы.
Ваши поиски подобны поиску Святого грааля)).

Просто сравним: гармони, подпадающие под определение Имханицкого:
тульская, ливенка, хромка, бологоевская, вятская, вятская тальянка, елецкая, касимовская, саратовсая, новоржевская, череповецкая, сибирская и т.д. И мы берём только Россию правда?

Теперь переходные, гармони - исключения:
Кавказская, елецкая рояльная (была диатонической, стала позже хроматической). И.... все? Если я что-то упустил поправьте.


----------



## ugly (30 Янв 2022)

Кавказская пока ещё в стадии поиска, встречаются как с левой рукой от готового баяна, так и с левой рукой от хромки. Правая же от иранской.
Но это внешне, про строй ничего сказать не могу.


----------



## MAN (30 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Вы ищете формулу, описывающую все без исключения случаи.


Да нет же, вы меня неправильно поняли. Я просто добиваюсь того, чтобы был открыто и прямо назван тот главный и, пожалуй, единственно существенный признак, по которому на самом деле среди гармоник стараются поставить особняком "гармони" и вместо которого упорно предлагаются какие-то второстепенные свойства инструментов (ограниченность звукоряда, рядность клавиатуры и т.д.), вынужденно сдабриваемые оборотами вроде "в основном", "преимущественно", "обычно", "главным образом" и т.п..


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Разочарую, Вас, коллега, определения, описывающего ВСЕ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ виды гармони не существует в природе.


Вряд ли это у вас получится, потому что такое определение буквально витает в воздухе, но поскольку прямо и честно сформулированное оно будет звучать весьма неудобно и, я бы даже сказал, вызывающе, его всячески избегают, замещая кривотолками. То есть в природе-то оно есть, не существует его лишь на бумаге.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> И мы берём только Россию правда?


Правда, потому что нигде, кроме России и ещё некоторых бывших республик СССР, насколько я понимаю, гармоней и нет. Точнее говоря, нет такого же искусственно выделяемого среди гармоник вида со своим особенным, объединяющим их названием.

P. S. Что же касается ливенки, то байка о "Страданиях" на "широком дыхании" звучит конечно красиво, однако представляется куда более правдоподобным прозаическое объяснение её чрезвычайно длинного меха (до 40 борин) маленькой глубиной корпуса. Гармошка очень плоская и при стандартном количестве складок ей элементарно не хватало бы воздуха в меховой камере не то что для широкого, но и для "дыхания" вообще.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Да нет же, вы меня неправильно поняли. Я просто добиваюсь того, чтобы был открыто и прямо назван тот главный и, пожалуй, единственно существенный признак, по которому на самом деле среди гармоник стараются поставить особняком "гармони" и вместо которого упорно предлагаются какие-то второстепенные свойства инструментов (ограниченность звукоряда, рядность клавиатуры и т.д.), вынужденно сдабриваемые оборотами вроде "в основном", "преимущественно", "обычно", "главным образом" и т.п..
> 
> Вряд ли это у вас получится, потому что такое определение буквально витает в воздухе, но поскольку прямо и честно сформулированное оно будет звучать весьма неудобно и, я бы даже сказал, вызывающе, его всячески избегают, замещая кривотолками. То есть в природе-то оно есть, не существует его лишь на бумаге.


Добрый вечер. 
Получается Вы против выделения гармони отдельного места под солнцем в семействе гармоник? Либо требуете взамен какой-то "существенный признак". От всех его "добиваетесь", но сами его никому не говорите... 
Есть такое понятие "критикуешь - предлагай". 
Складывается впечатление, что у Вас это определение есть. Напишите тогда свое "витающее в воздухе, честно сформулированное, лишенное всех кривотолков" определение русского народного инструмента "гармонь". Тогда мы его вместе обсудим. Убедите, я буду студентам по истории исполнительства рассказывать ваше определение, как альтернативную точку зрения.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Правда, потому что нигде, кроме России и ещё некоторых бывших республик СССР, насколько я понимаю, гармоней и нет. Точнее говоря, нет такого же искусственно выделяемого среди гармоник вида со своим особенным, объединяющим их названием.


У них там за рубежом и гармони нет, и баяна нет. Только кнопочный аккордеон. Да банденеоны с концертинами. И что? Это не значит, что у нас её, гармони не может быть. Многоликость гармони - это специфическая особенность распространения данного музыкального инструмента в России. Огромная страна, множество регионов, национальностей, отсюда и множество разновидностей гармони.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> P. S. Что же касается ливенки, то байка о "Страданиях" на "широком дыхании" звучит конечно красиво, однако представляется куда более правдоподобным прозаическое объяснение её чрезвычайно длинного меха (до 40 борин) маленькой глубиной корпуса. Гармошка очень плоская и при стандартном количестве складок ей элементарно не хватало бы воздуха в меховой камере не то что для широкого, но и для "дыхания" вообще.


Вы серьезно?
Прямо представляю такую картину: сидят ливенские умельцы и смотрят на гармонь. Один говорит: "Что-то корпус маловат. Что же делать?" Другой отвечает: "Может корпус увеличить, раз маловат?" А первый: "Да нет, это банально. А давай 40 борин у меха сделаем, чтоб не как у всех было." Второй такой: " Да ну, нах... 40, давай хоть 15-20, у всех соседей на гармошках примерно столько" . А первый: "Нет - нет, батенька, 40, не меньше!" И все в окуруге такие: "О, классно! Нам конечно не надо столько складок, ну пусть будет, чтоб не как у соседей было". С тех пор близ города Ливны и повелось делать 40каборинные гармони....
Честно, для меня версия Имханицкого реально убедительнее, рациональнее.


----------



## MAN (31 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Вы серьезно?
> Прямо представляю такую картину: сидят ливенские умельцы и смотрят на гармонь.


А вы с профессором всё шутите? Или по-вашему ливенские мастера в самом деле сидели, собравшись консилиумом вокруг верстака с заготовками для будущей гармошки в бане, приспособленной под мастерскую, и, попыхивая там самокрутками и добродушно матюкаясь, судили да рядили каким каком обеспечить их детищу необходимую для местных "Страданий" широту дыхания? Посовещавшись же, постановили решить задачу за счёт небывалой широты размаха рук гармониста? Не мудрствуя, а рассудив по-простому: раз у певунов должон быть глыбокий вдых, так пущай тогда и аккомпаниатор ширше руки раздвигает? Конечно, они ж мужики были тёмные, малограмотные, ниверситетов с академиями не кончали, ну где им было скумекать , что объём меховой камеры (а, стало быть, объём перекачиваемого ею через голоса воздуха) определяется просто-напросто её геометрическими размерами и, значит, уменьшение одного из них, хочешь-нехочешь, а придётся компенсировать увеличением другого!


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Получается Вы против выделения гармони отдельного места под солнцем в семействе гармоник?


Опять неправильно понимаете, я не против места под солнцем, я против поселения в резервацию. Это не одно и то же.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Либо требуете взамен какой-то "существенный признак".


Раз уж часть гармоник загоняют на территорию, огороженную колючкой, то пусть хотя бы вразумительно объяснят по какому признаку происходит это разделение.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> От всех его "добиваетесь", но сами его никому не говорите...


Не от всех, а только от тех, кто с предлагаемым разделением согласен. Мне оно не нравится.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Есть такое понятие "критикуешь - предлагай".
> Складывается впечатление, что у Вас это определение есть. Напишите тогда свое "витающее в воздухе, честно сформулированное, лишенное всех кривотолков" определение русского народного инструмента "гармонь"


Нет уж, тот кто "гармонь" считает отдельным видом гармоник, тот пусть и растолкует как следует (вернее говоря признается) по какому же такому признаку её выделяет. Не отговаривается перечислением неких вторичных свойств, не дающих полноценного и понятного объяснения, а назовёт главное. С какой стати я должен это делать? Тем более, что сам я не не делаю существенного различия между названиями "гармонь" и "гармоника" и уже говорил об этом ранее.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Фев 2022)

Давайте так, Вы имеете право на свое мнение, я на свое. К сожалению, нам не удается убедить друг-друга.
Для Вас гармоники и гармонь одно и то же. Я считаю иначе: гармоника - группа язычковых духовых инструментов с язычкам проскакивающего типа. Гармонь - один из инструментов, входящих в это семейство, наряду с баяном аккордеоном и другими инструментами. Отличительные черты гармони диатонический строй, неполный набор басо-аккордового аккомпанемента, многовариантность (в связи с особенностями распространения в России). 
Вы считаете данные признаки несущественными. Что ж, Ваше право.
Прошу не обижаться на возможно излишнюю резкость некоторых моих высказываниях. Желаю всего наилучшего)).


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Вы считаете данные признаки несущественными. Что ж, Ваше право.


Простите и вы меня, но я не говорил, что эти признаки несущественны для гармоник в принципе, я сказал, что явно не они являются определяющими для отгораживания "гармоней" от всех прочих гармоник. Я имел в виду, что в этом смысле они вторичны и именно поэтому из ваших правил так много исключений, которые вы называете "переходными моделями". В то же время не так уж трудно догадаться, что есть действительно существенный признак по которому (уж не знаю осознанно или бессознательно) на самом деле и осуществляется безошибочная сепарация "гармони" от её остальных родственниц. Однако открыто и прямо этот признак не называется, что на мой взгляд не вполне честно. Затевая разговор на эту тему в разных ветках я никого ни в чём не ставил себе целью убедить, а просто пытался вызвать на откровенность. Безуспешно. Интересно, кстати, не столько даже то, по какому критерию в действительности судят о гармониках - какая из них гармонь, а какая нет (об этом, как я уже сказал, не трудно и догадаться), сколько почему и зачем это делается.
Также остаюсь к вам, Игорь, и другим участникам форума с наилучшими пожеланиями и большим уважением!


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2022)

Также прошу у всех извинения за оффтоп (_Постеснялся хоть посла б, аль совсем башкой ослаб..._ - *vev* тут давеча Филатова цитировал). Хотя, если отклонение от темы считать преступлением, то получается, что это вполне криминальная история, а значит всё по теме!


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2022)

MAN,

Все гармоники, отличные от аккордеона /баяна/бандонеона - гармони


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2022)

И ты, Брут! А ведь говорил, что называешь свои аккордеоны гармошками. Врал значит? 
Переделаю-ка я сказанное выше на свой лад: "Все гармоники, в том числе и аккордеоны/баяны/бандонеоны, - отличные!"
Причём отличаются они как прекрасными выразительными возможностями, так и между собой.


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Все гармоники, отличные от аккордеона /баяна/бандонеона - гармони


А продолжить слабо? И сказать открытым текстом в чём же именно между ними существенная разница?


----------



## kep (1 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Однако открыто и прямо этот признак не называется, что на мой взгляд не вполне честно. Затевая разговор на эту тему в разных ветках я никого ни в чём не ставил себе целью убедить, а просто пытался вызвать на откровенность.





MAN написал(а):


> А продолжить слабо? И сказать открытым текстом в чём же именно между ними существенная разница?


Поздравляю! Вы создали первую в истории гармони теорию заговора!


----------



## MAN (2 Фев 2022)

kep, именно в истории гармони? Или всё-таки гармоники? Я не понял, вы сами-то вместе с Хорнбостелем и Заксом о гармони что думаете?
Смейтесь, смейтесь на здоровье, господа! А я вот сейчас, приступив к внимательному ознакомлению со свежей (для меня во всяком случае) редакцией вышеупомянутого учебного пособия по истории исполнительства на русских народных инструментах, нахожу в нём прелюбопытнейшие сведения и суждения, помогающие более глубокому осмыслению давно интересующей меня загадки прекращения практики бытового народного музицирования и того, каким образом музыкальное образование поспособствовало со своей стороны её скорейшему и окончательному искоренению. Нет, я конечно понимаю, ковыряться в нюансах с названиями каких-то там гармошек и пытаться с этого бока подойти к проблеме забвения фольклорных традиций действительно смешно и нелепо, тем более когда вся культура в целом переживает у нас не лучшие времена. Как говорится, снявши голову по волосам не плачут. И тем не менее эта тема меня почему-то волнует. Должно быть в силу моего невежества и недостатка интеллекта. Извините.


----------



## kep (2 Фев 2022)

MAN, для укрепления духа в поиске утраченных фольклорных традиций.


----------



## MAN (2 Фев 2022)

Спасибо, kep, но я не ищу утраченные традиции, мне интересно разбираться с причинами их утраты, понять почему это случилось. А то, что такую вот замечательную этническую музыку теперь невозможно услышать в её естественной среде обитания (не обитает она в ней давно потому что) очень грустно. Слава богу, конечно, что ещё есть возможность насладиться ею хотя бы в таком виде - постановочного видео, снятого на камеру. Только сдаётся мне, что зрительская аудитория у такой продукции и сегодня крайне немногочисленна, а в дальнейшем будет лишь сокращаться вплоть до полного исчезновения и её.
Однако вы оставили без ответа мои вопросы, а мне ваше персональное мнение очень интересно.


----------



## kep (2 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Однако вы оставили без ответа мои вопросы, а мне ваше персональное мнение очень интересно.


Я постарался ответить максимально подробно в другой теме, не вижу новых вопросов. Если пропустил - сформулируйте, пожалуйста.


----------



## MAN (2 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Я постарался ответить максимально подробно в другой теме, не вижу новых вопросов.


Простите, я действительно совсем забыл, что вы уже высказали там одинаковую с моей точку зрения на интересующий меня предмет:


kep написал(а):


> гармонь на особый вид гармоник не тянет


Что-то я и в самом деле стал чересчур подозрительным.


----------

